# Resection of granulation tissue



## kellyg (May 28, 2008)

I am looking for a procedure code for a surgery I need to code. The procedure done was Resection of granulation tissue and recurrent abscess. The vulva is the site of this surgery.  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------

